# Check out this awesome rat carrier I made! :3



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So, I don't have a car and to take my rats to the vet I have to sneak them on the bus... So for the last few days I've been working on this awesome rat carrier prototype that looks like a purse but actually holds rats! ;D So I give you... the product thus far! lol

This is the front side of the inside liner I made for the bag! It attaches with velcro, and it's 2 layers of fleece with cotton batting in the middle to absorb urine. That way you only need to wash the liners--not the bag! The hole in the corner is from Ziggy's vet visit today lol







This is the back of the liner/bottom, where you can see the velcro (kind of since they're both black)







This is what the bag looks like with the flap closed.  Just like a cute little purse!







This is the button on the front! As you can see.  It holds the flap down. Lucky for my my sewing machine has an automatic button-holer!







If you turn the flap up, there's a plastic mesh window that the rats can look out of.







There's a zipper to keep over-excited rats from escaping, but the edges of the bag have enough space for noses to come out but not let the whole rat through in case they want to smell things. 







This is an inside view of the bag, and you can see the velcro at the bottom the liner attaches to!








I also sewed a piece of plastic picture frame backing into the bottom of the bag between the fabric layers so the bottom doesn't bow when rats are inside. :3 Future developments include a water-bottle holder for day trips and a medicine/phone/wallet pocket for trips to the vet. ^_^


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aw that is so adorable! I have been wanting to make something similar


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> aw that is so adorable! I have been wanting to make something similar


Well it's thanks to your squidoo that I started sewing little bags (great instructions by the way!), so you technically inspired this one!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its awesome! I love it, you did a great job!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

You should sell them I would buy one!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

That is too cool... I would buy one in a heartbeat!!! Love the pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

gal5150 said:


> Its awesome! I love it, you did a great job!


Thanks! There's things I could have done better, but overall I'm pleased with how it turned out. :3




RatzRUs said:


> You should sell them I would buy one!


I thought about it! My boyfriend is going to help me work out how much they'd cost this weekend, if I did decide to.  I probably wouldn't make much money but it would be fun. XD And I'm sure they'd be useful to people like me who have to ride the bus to get to the vet.  Hm. That means I should make an Etsy or something I guess.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Tabitha drake said:


> That is too cool... I would buy one in a heartbeat!!! Love the pattern
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Guess I really should be making an Etsy. XD 

Also my dad just said I should start a rat carrier business for "Willards all around the country!" LOL


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Your father is a genius! I think it's because it's still fashionable,but stil Meets the requirements for rats. If you get what I am saying!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Dude u have an awesome design there, I think you could be quite successful at it. I will gladly be a customer 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll buy one right away if you do sell! I take my Rats to the vet in a little plastic container. That purse looks much easier- and cuter


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

OK well since this has been so well received, for anyone who'd actually like one send me a PM (==''''''''''''''''''''<-- courtesy of Vivi) saying what colors you'd like or if you'd like a certain kind of pattern, and I will PM back once my boyfriend and I price all the pieces out this weekend. lol


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I LOVE that carrier! I would love one so I could spend some time walking around with my boys outside letting them get some fresh air and me some exercise! I totally wish I could sew!


----------



## juneflower26 (Sep 27, 2012)

You are so crafty! 
I love that carrier!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

That is awesome! Now I want to make my own. Lol! Maybe for the water bottle you can make the bag a little bigger and add a sort of pouch to fit the water bottle in so the nozzle pokes out at the bottom? For food I would probably make a wired food hopper and place it near the top to keep their food from being stepped on. I'd probably line all sides with some sort of plastic on the inside to keep the bag from folding into the water bottle and the food. It would have to be a bit bigger, but they make bags for dogs and cats so why not or rats? Anyway, those are just my two cents worth thrown into making a better model.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Phantom said:


> That is awesome! Now I want to make my own. Lol! Maybe for the water bottle you can make the bag a little bigger and add a sort of pouch to fit the water bottle in so the nozzle pokes out at the bottom? For food I would probably make a wired food hopper and place it near the top to keep their food from being stepped on. I'd probably line all sides with some sort of plastic on the inside to keep the bag from folding into the water bottle and the food. It would have to be a bit bigger, but they make bags for dogs and cats so why not or rats? Anyway, those are just my two cents worth thrown into making a better model.


Well if it was an actual water bottle I'd be afraid the jostling would make it leak all over the inside.  So I was thinking more like a pocket for a little bottle of water and you could pour some in a cap and offer it periodically.  I do like the food hopper idea though. I'll have to play with that when I have time. ^_^ The backings come in different sizes but any bigger and I'll have to double the plastic on the bottom up I think because it would bend too easily.  I might put plastic in the inside of the sides of my next bag to keep those upright, but the window in the front keeps that upright mostly and if the sides stay up then the back and front would too.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I was saving my money in case I found somthing I realy wanted.. I guess that's ending now  you should open an etsy account, you'll reach alot more people.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Smilebud said:


> I was saving my money in case I found somthing I realy wanted.. I guess that's ending now  you should open an etsy account, you'll reach alot more people.


Yeah I really should. I didn't intend for this to happen but I guess people liked my idea. xD I'll have to do that today once I'm done cleaning up after my roommate.  lol


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> Well if it was an actual water bottle I'd be afraid the jostling would make it leak all over the inside.  So I was thinking more like a pocket for a little bottle of water and you could pour some in a cap and offer it periodically.  I do like the food hopper idea though. I'll have to play with that when I have time. ^_^ The backings come in different sizes but any bigger and I'll have to double the plastic on the bottom up I think because it would bend too easily.  I might put plastic in the inside of the sides of my next bag to keep those upright, but the window in the front keeps that upright mostly and if the sides stay up then the back and front would too.


The water bottle I use on trips with my ratties actually has the nozzle pointing downward, and it hasn't had too much trouble when it comes to leaking. It's one of these water bottles. 

http://www.petco.com/product/14943/...=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_DishesFeedersWaterers


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

They have carriers on eBay under _*sugar glider bonding pouch*. _Some have a mesh window while others are a different design.

YellowSpork: You put lots of love in your handmade rat pouch tailored to your ratties.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

If you sold these, I'd probably save up to buy one!

I need a new carrier since my boys chewed the zipper on my other one 

This is super cute too!

Let me know when you figure out prices and such


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

If you ever sell these, I would be one hundred percent interested in buying one!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

RattieLover1331 said:


> If you sold these, I'd probably save up to buy one!
> 
> I need a new carrier since my boys chewed the zipper on my other one
> 
> ...


It looks like forum members don't read reply posts. These can be found on eBay for $10. Look for *Sugar Glider Bonding Pouch*.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Devyn said:


> If you ever sell these, I would be one hundred percent interested in buying one!


It looks like forum members don't read reply posts. These can be found on eBay for $10. Look for *Sugar Glider Bonding Pouch*. Yes, this is a double post for obvious reasons.


----------



## rat lover 234758505068606 (6 mo ago)

thats so cool!


----------



## julieannwillis82 (11 mo ago)

Where can I buy one! I definitely would buy one maybe more for friends. I've bought several carriers and been disappointed and wasted money for cheap trash that can't be used in end The ones on the market are not large enough for one rat let alone multiple and are not astetically pleasing or fashionable unless you are 10 and not at all functionable. .most stuff says its for rats but i wouldnt put a postage stamp in it let alone a hamster or mouse...it looks as tho you could potentially use this for bonding as well...we need more rat stuff on the market that is actually designed n used by rat people like yourself who actually know what rats need. Awesome intuitive n cute I want one! You definitely could make money on these and if you decide to please let us all know . My rats would like an under cover outing in style too!


----------

